# Looking For An Apartment To Rent In Kl



## musclemad

Im looking for a 1 bed apartment in KL to rent for 3 months from the end of may can anyone point me in the right direction


----------



## synthia

There is an ad down in the For Sale section for a three-bedroom. In Penang, that would be what you would have to go with, since apartments are built for families to live in and it is not common for young people to leave home and live on their own. Since that is usually the primary 1-bedroom apartment market, and it is non-existent, they don't exist.

You can google for newspaper classifieds and maybe rental agents, so at least you can get an idea of what is available. It's often best to wait until you arrive before committing to anything, so you can see the building and the neighborhood. 

Do you know what area you want or need to be in?


----------

